# New on the market



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Saw a video of someone upgrading the turbo on the second gen. I guess now there is an upgrade on the market?









FTW-GEN2XR 2016+ CRUZE GEN2


New V4 version!! We are now building V4 version with updated turbine wheel and updated compressor wheel. Fully bolt on turbocharger, TBP Larger custom billet compressor wheel, TBP larger 9 blade high flow turbine wheel, CNC machined compressor cover and manifold, computer balanced assembly and...




www.turbobayperformance.com


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

That's a much larger tubine wheel


----------

